# Overclocking after android is installed



## willtan (Aug 30, 2011)

Is it possible to overclock the touchpad after cm7 is installed? I might wanna fully install droid natively instead of dual booting. I don't really wanna waste space dual booting because I don't see a point having both unless they are somehow combined together.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

willtan said:


> Is it possible to overclock the touchpad after cm7 is installed? I might wanna fully install droid natively instead of dual booting. I don't really wanna waste space dual booting because I don't see a point having both unless they are somehow combined together.


I'm 99% Sure it can be, If it could be on web os why not on android, and etc


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes you will be able to overclock. That said, its very fast without it.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

dalingrin said:


> Yes you will be able to overclock. That said, its very fast without it.


Well the processor is stock 1.5 the chip ( us version 1.2) what is android gonna run stock?


----------



## jbg22003 (Sep 13, 2011)

if I remember right, in another thread dalingrin stated 1.2ghz I'd imagine 1.2 Gingerbread would be as fast as he states but I'm sure we all will wan t to oc to 1.5 knowing its stable hell even 1.7-1.9 for some people.


----------



## willtan (Aug 30, 2011)

dalingrin said:


> Yes you will be able to overclock. That said, its very fast without it.


so it will just run 1.2ghz for the cm7 version? Cause I hadta overclock mine to 1.5ghz for it to run average speed without lag on webOs. 1.2ghz was quite slow. Just wanna optimise the hardware for the touchpad.


----------



## jbg22003 (Sep 13, 2011)

willtan said:


> so it will just run 1.2ghz for the cm7 version? Cause I hadta overclock mine to 1.5ghz for it to run average speed without lag on webOs. 1.2ghz was quite slow. Just wanna optimise the hardware for the touchpad.


WebOS and A Trimmed down version of Android are two very different things, it will fly at 1.2, and be even faster at 1.5,

phones at 800-1ghz sometimes lag being (stock) from buying it, after installing cm7 they normally fly!!!


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

willtan said:


> Is it possible to overclock the touchpad after cm7 is installed?


This is completely dependent on the kernel, not the ROM. Can you expect overclocking? Yes. Immediately? Not really sure about that.



> I might wanna fully install droid natively instead of dual booting. I don't really wanna waste space dual booting because I don't see a point having both unless they are somehow combined together.


#1.) Droid != Android

#2.) You're confusing a "full" single install as a "native" install. Yeah I'm picky as terms go but no harm in clearing these things up  As far as the whole dual booting situation goes, you'll be more than likely to specify partition sizes/resizes so essentially you could do Android as a single install by itself although it may not be available as an option on day one.

Some more detail on overclocking: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...ing-in-android&p=103948&viewfull=1#post103948


----------

